# Haiyan Cube and small type C Review



## Hiero (Mar 13, 2010)

I just put together and tried the normal Haiyan I got from Popbuying after lubing it. I'm used to the Ghosthand and FII so my first impression was that this was going to be crap and lock up a lot. Being the first DIY I've put together I was not so sure what to do about tightening the springs so I set them kinda tight. This seemed to make it lock up more and it felt like crap, so I started loosening them and that cured the lock up thing. Seems like the cube works best when it's kind of loose. 
Once I got the cube together and the tension set correctly, my impression was that it is really fast. It makes the FII seem like I lubed it with glue and the Ghosthand with superglue. By all means, I'm not a competition worthy speedcuber but I did an average of 5 and an average of 12. I just set my PBs yesterday with the FII so the improvements in time are not due to any kind of practice.


Old PB of 5(FII): 33.28 

New PB of 5(Haiyan): 30.92




Old PB of 12(FII): 35.34

New PB of 12(Haiyan): 33.06


I've only solved the cube 12 times so far and haven't really gotten use to it. These are just the first times I've taken. Once I get used to the new speed I should be sub-30 as PB of 5 without too much trouble. Before this I had only gone below 30 twice. 
The only bad thing I see is that it's going to be hard to go back to the FII or Ghosthand unless I just want to do some slow solves. I don't want to get spoiled and only be sub-30 with my one cube. I'd like to be able to pick up any cube and get roughly the same times. Also the cube feels fragile, I'm kind of rough with it when I solve, so hopefully it lasts. Anyway.

The small type C has a similar feeling as a YJ luminous when you use it, which nobody has bought except for me. It feels great. It also feels kinda like a mini-FII that doesn't cut corners as much. It feels really solid. It's gonna be good to carry it in my pocket to take out when I'm in a waiting room. I could definitely see speedcubing with it, but I don't really want to get used to a mini-cube. 

As a side note, the Edison I got as my first "speedcube" now feels really bad. It feels like a good storebought.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

would you recommend a haiyans cube over a fii


----------



## Anthony (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> would you recommend a haiyans cube over a fii



lololol. Of course *he* would.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

im sorry i dont understand( i feel dumb)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> im sorry i dont understand( i feel dumb)



Apparently he broke his PB averages with his first few solves with his new Haiyan.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the feeling of an FII because they feel solid, but there's no way it will compete with my times on a Haiyan. It's just so fast. The FII has no chance of lockups while the Haiyan has a small chance. The Haiyan feels looser and faster. I'm used to gripping the cube really hard so sometimes I have to watch it and make sure that I don't nudge layers I don't want to move out of place when I touch them. Even when I've had a little lockup I've still gotten a faster time on the Haiyan than the FII. It shaved about 2 seconds off of f2l and about 1 second from the LL.

I would say get both so you can get the feeling of both sides of the coin. If someone was an absolute beginner I would say the FII since it feels more solid, but if you're looking for a speedcube then I would definitely say the Haiyan.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiero said:


> By all means, I'm not a competition worthy speedcuber.



What do you mean you are not a competition speedcuber? I have seen people get over 2 minute solves at a competition. Don't feel afraid. There are people far worse than you. And anyway, competitions are for fun, not to get the best ranking.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > By all means, I'm not a competition worthy speedcuber.
> ...



i wish my dad would understand...


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

lucky i bought both then. 

before you comment, i know it was a pointless question


----------



## AAKing (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Haiyan and Haiyan-memory.

I don't like the normal Haiyan at all. It doesn't compare to the memory. Will be getting FII, ghost hand and miniC/A soon so hopefully I can compare.

After seeing this post I just spent another half an hour experimenting on Haiyan tensioning and I can't seem to like this cube. If you tighten it it locks up. If you loosen it turns fast, but feels like its going to fall apart - I've retired it to my "unused stuff box" again.

/edit - Oh - and I agree with you RE: Stock edison. I decided yesterday to put maru springs in my edison and it has made a huge difference. I'm now using it more - I like it how the pieces "lock into place".


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 14, 2010)

did u have the same scramble? if u have and u did with f2 in the first and haiyan in the 2nd time, i think at least you remembered a little step then u have a better time using haiyan


----------



## Hiero (Mar 14, 2010)

AAKing said:


> I have a Haiyan and Haiyan-memory.
> 
> I don't like the normal Haiyan at all. It doesn't compare to the memory. Will be getting FII, ghost hand and miniC/A soon so hopefully I can compare.
> 
> ...



The Haiyan does feel like it is very fragile and feels like it's going to fall apart. I think they lengthened the edge pieces and made the crazy looking corner pieces so they don't pop. I've been rough with it so far and it has been fine. I may be coming back in a month with a broken cube though so I don't know. I'm not going to spend that much money to get a Haiyan-memory. I did that with the Edison and it wasn't worth it.

The only cubes I've tried to compare with the Haiyan are the Edison, FII, Ghosthand, YJ white, YJ luminous and the small type C, so there are probably better cubes out there. It does get me faster times even though *I don't like how it feels*.

The solves I did to get my PB on the FII were before I got the Haiyan, so the scrambles were not the same.

I would recommend getting this cube maybe if you have only used a Ghosthand or FII, like I had, and you want to delve into the the Type A category. All the types are very confusing and people contradict each other a lot so I had been staying away from buying any type A's or C's, especially since people were raving so much about the Ghosthand and FII. 

There are pros and cons to any cube so I'm *not* trying to say "everybody buy this cube 'cause it's so awesome." It's gotten me faster times than the other cubes but it does feel flimsy.


To Canadian: the FII felt really bad when I first got it. It felt bumpy, like the layer I was turning was going over a speedbump. After using it for 2-3 weeks it feels much better. For some reason it feels a lot better when I heat it up, if it has been laying near the fireplace or in the sun. I like my FII now.


----------



## Alextk (Apr 9, 2010)

couldn't somebody upload a video on youtube to show how to set perfect tensions cuz i got 2 haiyan cubes today and i cant set the tension very well on this cube


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Alextk said:


> couldn't somebody upload a video on youtube to show how to set perfect tensions cuz i got 2 haiyan cubes today and i cant set the tension very well on this cube



Learn to search.



Spoiler


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a Haiyan and im in trouble assembling it should the spacer come first on the screw or after the spring?


----------



## Alextk (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah thx but that isnt the best tension for the haiyan cube


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 9, 2010)

IMO it just feels kinda wierd and locky, and i can't get any good times with it.
just buy an a-5 and mod it


----------



## Hiero (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I've had it for several weeks now. While I did get some good times on it to start, lately it has felt very inconsistent. I mean when everything is going good, I still get good times with it (I got a 24 second solve 2 days ago on it), but more times than not I'm getting higher than average times. I think I've pinpointed the problem. When I'm doing a fingertrick I start pushing say with my left forefinger before the right hand is done. On an FII or AII the right hand cubes are ok because they glide against the friction and as soon as the slot is open, the left forefinger pops the other side in. On the Haiyan, when I put any friction with my left hand on the cubes that I'm moving with my right hand it jams up. The cubes bend out of place and cause me to slow down. 

Sometimes I do this alot and sometimes I don't, depends on the time and the day or if I'm warmed up enough. This is leading to very inconsistent times with the cube. I think in the end I'm sticking with the AII or maybe the FII.


----------

